# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Share Naat Shareef here (text)

## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal

Kyun Kar Na Mere Dil Mein Ho Ulfat Rasool Ki
Jannat Mein Le Kar Jayegi Chahat Rasool Ki

Chalta Hoon Mein Bhi Qaafilon Walon Ruko Zara
Milnay Do Buss Mujhay Bhi Ijazat Rasool Ki

Poochay Jou Deen-O-Iman Nakeerayn Qabr Mein
Uss Waqt Mere Lab Pe Ho Midhat Rasool Ki

Tarpa Ke Unke Qadmon Mein Mujhko Giraday Showk
Jiss Waqt Ho Lehed Mein Ziyarat Rasool Ki

Sarkar Ne Bulakay Madina Dekha Diya
Hogi Mujhe Naseeb Shifa'at Rasool Ki

Ya Rub Dekha De Aaj Ki Shab Jalwa-e-Habeeb
Ik Baar Tou Ata Ho Ziyarat Rasool Ki

Tou Hai Ghulam Unka Ubaid-e-Raza Tere
Mehshar Mein Hogi Saath Himayat Rasool Ki

----------


## Sonhal

Sunherion jhalion walay sunhri jhalia dekhoon meray dil ki ye hasrat hai sunheri jhalian dekhon ye he jan ki zarroat hai k sunheri jhalia ndekhoon 
Sunherion jhalion walay sunhri jhalia dekhoon 
tumhray dar pay ana hai gunahooon ko mitana hai Ya Rasool Allah
tumhray dar pay ana hai gunahooon ko mitana hai Ya Rasool Allah
wahan ana shafat hai Sunherion jhalion walay sunhri jhalia dekhoon 
Wahan ana 
Wahan anso bahanay hain khtain bekhshwani hai 
Mujhay khud pay nadamat hai shunkhri jhalia dekhoon 
Sunherion jhalion walay sunhri jhalia dekhoon
Usi janat ka hoon shaeda fidai hoon usi dar ka jo meray dil ki janat hai sunhri jhalia dekhoon
Sunherion jhalion walay sunhri jhalia dekhoon
Dya bujnay laga hai zindagi 2 char din ki . .dam e rukhsat bhe hasrat hai k sunhri jhalia dekhoon 
Tabyboo zindgi chaho tou m eri lay chalo taiba ye he bachnay ki zarroat hai sunheri jhalia dekhoon
Lab e rahmat say fermain Ujagar dekh loon a kar dekh loon kar 
Ujagar ko ijazat hai sunheri jhalian dekhoon 
Sunherion jhalion walay sunhri jhalia dekhoon

----------


## raiazlan

Meray Aaqa  Madinay ka Agar Dedaar Ho Jaye
Nazar AngdaiyaaN  lay aur Dil Bedaar Ho Jaye
 Hqeeqat May wahin Imaan ki Takmeel Hoti hai
Muhammad  Ki Risalat ka jahan Iqraar Ho Jaye
Yeh Hasrat hai k Dekhoon is tarha Roo-e-Munawar  ko
Nazar Jalwoun se Takratey hi Jalwabaar Ho Jaye
Nabi  k Naam per khud Biknay wala kiya kharedega
Agar Sara Jahan Bhi Misr ka Bazaar Ho Jaye

Jidher Nazrain Uthaoon Dekh loon Surat Muhammad  ki
Kam -uz- kam Dil ko Un  k Ghum se Itna Piyaar Ho Jaye
Rasool Allah  ki shafqat bhari Nazroun k Sadqay May
Dehakti Aag Bhi Mere liye Gulzaar Ho Jaye
Nazar Choo ker , Agar paltay Nabi  k pay-e-Aqdas ko
Woh Duniya ho k Mehshar , Mera Bayda Paar Ho Jaye
Rais Akhter Agar chalta raheYun hi Qalam Apna
Shaoor-e-Naatgoyii Doulat -e-Fankaar Ho Jaye

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

shukar hai kesi nay meray thread main post bhe kia 
keep postin
JAZAKALLAH AZZWAJAL

----------

